# Im confused what is the resonator and what is the muffler on an 04 GTO



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me which part under my car is which. I beleive the large muffler looking parts at the front of the rear axle are the resonators, i think?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

They are the mufflers. If you look up closer to the engine, you will see what looks like 2 sets of catalytic converters. The front ones are just that, the second set is the resonators.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mufflers are the last part of your exhaust. The resinators are right after your exhaust manifold.

EDIT: My bad... I got the resinators and cats mixed up


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Mufflers are the last part of your exhaust. The resinators are right after your exhaust manifold.


The converters should be right behind the manifolds, the resonators should be between the converters and the mufflers.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

B-ville Goat said:


> They are the mufflers. If you look up closer to the engine, you will see what looks like 2 sets of catalytic converters. The front ones are just that, the second set is the resonators.


:agree


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

So when people install the slp loudmouths they are replacing the mufflers or resonators. Or are they stright piping the resonators and replacing the mufflers? What is usually done? Thanks again for clearing things up.


----------

